# what is a Good Camara?



## mattyc (1 Sep 2009)

I know this is a bit early but i want a camara for christmass, can anyone reccomend a good camara for about Â£300 ish?

I currentley use a phone. so i think anything is an upgrade!!


----------



## George Farmer (1 Sep 2009)

Are you after a compact or DSLR?

You can get either for your budget - a high-spec compact or entry-level DSLR.  You'll get potentially better results with a DSLR but there's a bit more to think about (which isn't always a bad thing).


----------



## mattyc (1 Sep 2009)

Thanks for your reply I would be looking at a DSLR, but i know nothing about them and wouldnt know where to start!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Sep 2009)

For me, i'd go for a second hand canon 350D?


----------



## George Farmer (1 Sep 2009)

For 300 sheckles you could get a new Nikon D40 with kit lens, or like Dan suggests, a used Canon.  Possibly a 400D (quite a jump in features from the 350D).

There are others decent DSLR entry level camera too.  Sony Alpha 200 and Pentax K-m and Olympus E410 spring to mind.

Do you research on the cameras themselves and photography basics too before choosing.

There are loads of good articles on DSLR basics but I found this useful - 

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/sho ... p?t=414088

and a good camera review site -

http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## glenn (1 Sep 2009)

sorry to hijac, but i have always wated to know what DSLR stands for?


----------



## bugs (1 Sep 2009)

Digital Single Lens Reflex. The digital equivalent of the SLR (i.e. no "D" prefix).

Single Lens Reflex means that you see the image via the lens (reflected to the viewfinder via a couple of mirrors) rather than having a separate viewfinder. The once you press the shutter release the mirror flicks up and the image hits the film (or, in the case of digital, the sensor). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-lens_reflex_camera

As for recommends... I have a decent DSLR but I have a hankering for one of these: http://www.johnlewis.com/230508998/Product.aspx. Quite a fast wide-angle lens but no viewfinder so you're wholly reliant on the display (unless you spend a packet on the add-on viewfinder).

Final thought... think beyond what is a good camera. Think what is a good lens. I don't mean in terms of make/model etc but more from the point of view of spec, in particular speed. Your budget will buy you a camera with a "kit" lens but the lenses are usually quite slow, requiring the use of flash or other method of supplementary lighting, or a tripod is another option if your subject is still enough for a long-exposure (but then you can start to run in to depth-of-field restrictions). Consider buying a body only and the lens of your choice. My 30mm f1.4 is the lens that is on my camera most of the time, leaving my 28-105 in the kit bag because it's f3.5 to f4.5.

No amount of programs and options can make up for the flexibility of a fast lens and, in the case of compact cameras, the ability to manually override speed and aperture (or just aperture at the very least).


----------



## JamesM (1 Sep 2009)

Can't go wrong with one of these bad boys 8)





Puts most SLRs to shame


----------



## TDI-line (1 Sep 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Can't go wrong with one of these bad boys 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Momma mia, now your talking my language.


----------



## mattyc (2 Sep 2009)

thanks guys, most of that went over my head   i just point and press!!  i dont realy want a 2nd hand camara i like to have the back up of a warrenty, my budget could probably go up to around 350 to 400 if i put some too myself.


----------



## mattyc (2 Sep 2009)

i have been looking around and have found this http://www.sony.co.uk/product/dss-digital-slr/dslr-a230l which i like the look of. what do you think?
Is it the lense that gives you the Aperture?


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2009)

lense gives you aperture & focal length. 
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2459&hilit=

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=6653&hilit=aperture+iso&start=10


----------



## mattyc (3 Sep 2009)

the sony camara comes with a lense with Aperture 3.5-5.6 

http://www.johnlewis.com/230646903/Product.aspx?source=14798


----------

